# OC Regiser: Last spot going to either Tabuse or Goldwire?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_739903.php 



> The decision to waive White appears to open a roster spot for rookie free-agent center Boniface Ndong, who had impressive performances in the final two exhibition games.
> 
> Ndong scored 16 points, with nine rebounds Monday against Golden State and followed that up with 12 points and three rebounds Thursday against Seattle. Ndong averaged 14.6 points and 8.4 rebounds while playing last season in the France ProA League.
> 
> Ndong, second-year guard Yuta Tabuse and seven-year veteran guard Anthony Goldwire are the only players left still battling for jobs without guaranteed contracts. Tabuse's play has been solid throughout training camp and exhibition games. He averaged 3.6 points and three assists in seven games and committed just six turnovers in 100 minutes. Goldwire, who was signed Oct. 23, scored four points with four assists in 18 minutes off the bench Thursday.



The article suggests that NDong will make the team. But it also mentions that Tabuse and Goldwire will be battling for the last spot. Kind of surprised since everyone thought that Goldwire had already made the team. I guess Tabuse still has a chance?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

It must be a tough decision. CLips are waiting till the last minute. I have a gut feeling that they are gonna keep Tabuse. Clips have surprised us before. No one thought White would be waived.


----------



## laclippers.de (Oct 10, 2005)

Because it's just a tough call between those two point guards regarding their basketball contribution to the team, I think the management will have the final say and not Dunleavy. Because Tabuse is so much more valuable from a marketing standpoint (yamaneko wrote it multiple times) it wouldn't matter if Coach preferred Goldwire. If Goldwire was way better than Tabuse on the court they should keep him, no question. But he's not. So the business aspect will decide here. That's what I'm thinking. Opinions? 

BTW: Right now they have a photo of Tabuse on their front page (from the last game). Does that mean anything? Who knows...

Onother distant thought: Maybe they are even considering, keeping Tabuse AND Goldwire and waiving N'Dong. And then keep Goldwire (partly guaranteed maybe) as long as Shaun is injured because he has more experience than Tabuse. When Shaun comes back they release him and the team stands at 14 players as Dunleavy wanted it right away!?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

laclippers.de said:


> Onother distant thought: Maybe they are even considering, keeping Tabuse AND Goldwire and waiving N'Dong. And then keep Goldwire (partly guaranteed maybe) as long as Shaun is injured because he has more experience than Tabuse. When Shaun comes back they release him and the team stands at 14 players as Dunleavy wanted it right away!?



I seriously doubt the Clippers with keep both Tabuse and Goldwire, no point to have 5 PG's on the roster. I didn't know that Goldwire was in trouble to be cut, Tabuse might have a big edge on him from popularity. I guess Tabuse and NDong will make the team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

waive goldwire . . keep tabuse . . . no not because of tabuse's business market value . . but because once we waive him . . a team will surely pick him up ASAP because of what he has showen during the pre-season . . if we waive goldwire . . chances of someone picking him up are much much slimmer then tabuse imo. later on, if we need goldie, i think he will still be a FA and we could sign him then, but as of now, i'd wanna keep tabuse


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Agree. But my gut ever since goldwire was signed, was that goldwire is someone dunleavvy has wanted for a while, and that there was little point to get him if they werent planning on keeping him. 

Do i still want tabuse? Of course..., ive wanted tabuse for 2 years now. id pick him even over daniel ewing to run the team (at PG...dont get me wrong... ewing is the superior overall player, but tabuse flat runs the team at an nba level and speed...something that ewing, chalmers, etc. cant do yet) 

MAYBE theres a glimmer of hope since many thought that once white was signed, he was a lock to make the team. and look what happened there. So a few days ago i thought it was 95% that tabuse would be cut, now maybe its 85%. 

IF tabuse is signed, ill be the happiest ive been as a clipper fan since darius miles left.  But, i dont think its going to happen.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I thin Dunleavy could pick Goldwire because he is a vet and Dun might have more trust in him in games becuase a game can really be decided by a couple plays so you have to have that trust and that is a reason I could see them not keeping Tabuse. But I dont know hwat Dunleavy feels so that his choice but that can be a reason to justify keeping Goldwire. The positive to Tabuse is that he game is diffrent to Ewing in that he is a little quick guy who can push the ball and distribute. I dont really have a preference becuase all summe people havent like the moves the team has made and they are turning out good, so I have some trust in the organization for once.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

LAtimes agrees that they believe Ndong has made the team. So I guess it comes down to Goldwire and Tabuse. Looks like Cassell likes Tabuse since he wants to visit with him in Japan.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-spw-cliprep30oct30,1,3835951.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I would like to see Tabuse get the final spot. Not only is he marketable, but I think he can contribute to the team.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Im on the Tabuse bandwagon. I think its 50/50 between him and Goldwire.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I would like to see Tabuse get the final spot. Not only is he marketable, but I think he can contribute to the team.


I don't care one way or the other, but ...

Would you want him on your team?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.presstelegram.com/sports/ci_3165409 



> This season, the Clippers' final cut is expected to come Monday and be either Tabuse or veteran point guard Anthony Goldwire.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Goldwire, Tabuse vie for final spot 



> Either journeyman Anthony Goldwire or second-year guard Yuta Tabuse will be the 15th man, but given Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy's preference for a 14-man roster, the chosen one likely would be waived when guard Shaun Livingston is cleared to return from a stress reaction of the lower back.





> "I'm pretty nervous," Tabuse said. "But I played real hard in every game, and I did everything that I could do."
> 
> Said Goldwire: "I've tried to be solid when I've been in the game."


----------



## laclippers.de (Oct 10, 2005)

I still don't understand, why he would prefer to have only 14 players if Shaun was healthy!? Has he promised Spree to give him a job if he won't find a team? just kidding


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

laclippers.de said:


> I still don't understand, why he would prefer to have only 14 players if Shaun was healthy!? Has he promised Spree to give him a job if he won't find a team? just kidding


You MIGHT be kidding, but that's not a bad idea ... and is entirely possible given his respect for both Mobley and Sam who played with Spree last year.

BTW: I know I'm one of a very few Spree fans. Don't know who I'd want to see sit to bring him in, but I do know that he'll be there at the end of a game.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No way in hell should Spree be here after the stuff he said to the Clipper fans. He is the reason why games are now delayed, because a camera caught him telling a Clippers fan to suck his dick.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> No way in hell should Spree be here after the stuff he said to the Clipper fans. He is the reason why games are now delayed, because a camera caught him telling a Clippers fan to suck his dick.


Honestly ... you don't believe that Spree is the ONLY player to have said that or worse ... do you?

He just happens to be the only one to get caught. Depending on what was said to him, he might have been justified. At least ... he didn't beat them down. Have you ever heard the old saying "...., but words will never hurt me"?

If he could bring that fire FOR US ... I'm down with it. I know, I know ... but we are sooo classy. I know. Spree will not give us a bad name ... just don't mess with him and he'll be OK.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why do we need him there is no minutes and he isnt not very good anymore I would prefer they play Ross over him. So he is gonna come and sit on the bench and ***** about how he isnt playing on the Clippers and is gonna screw the whole team up. And other players might have said the same things but he was caught on TV and Clippers fans remeber that, so dont diss your fans like that by brining him in, is what I am saying.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> Why do we need him there is no minutes and he isnt not very good anymore I would prefer they play Ross over him. So he is gonna come and sit on the bench and ***** about how he isnt playing on the Clippers and is gonna screw the whole team up. And other players might have said the same things but he was caught on TV and Clippers fans remeber that, so dont diss your fans like that by brining him in, is what I am saying.


I am not saying he is coming in, that was a speculation by another poster, and I don't think it is a bad one. IF we need a player like Spree at the end of the season to compete in the playoffs, it would be nice to have the luxury of that vacant position.

Clipper fans are basketball fans right after being human beings. It didn't offend me and shouldn't offend anyone that has ever been caught up in the heat of battle with the entire arena against you. That Clipper fan probably said something very bad to get that reaction from Spree and if they deserved what Spree said ... so be it. Tha tis sooooooo minor in the grand scope of things. Like I said, at least he didn't beat them down. They got over it. Most fans do. It's all in the heat of the competition. 

Star ... why does that bother you so? You've never been cussed at?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We already have enough people who like to shoot the ball, Spree is something we don't need. Theres a reason no one has picked him up, and it's not chance. He will end up going to some team in the start of the season that offers him way less than he is asking, because he knows he will not get any better.

Every team has virtually passed on him, including the Lakers who could desperately use him as sad as that is.. Because the guy is a cancer and not worth the cash anymore.

Not to mention we already have an old enough Sam Cassell, we dont need another old enough Spree on the team to.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Why do we need him there is no minutes and he isnt not very good anymore I would prefer they play Ross over him. So he is gonna come and sit on the bench and ***** about how he isnt playing on the Clippers and is gonna screw the whole team up. And other players might have said the same things but he was caught on TV and Clippers fans remeber that, so dont diss your fans like that by brining him in, is what I am saying.



True dat. I dont care about him telling us to suck his dick, but I do care that he is an over the hill hasbeen, that is known by virtually every time he's played for as a cancer and come on "Feed" my family bs, the guy is a loser. If this were the Lakers, I'd say TAKE HIM cause they are desperate.. The Clippers are not desperate, they have a playoff team... They dont need a chemestry killer.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We dont need Spree!! I love our team chemistry and Spree actions are too unpredictable. We got great depth and he is not worth the risk. I dont know how any knowledgeable CLipper fan could argue that we need Spree right now.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I know you all are looking for something, anything to discuss, however ... this is not the issue.

Please RE-READ the initial post and the subsequent responses. NO ONE is even advocating that we bring Spree in NOW.

However, I am for Spree at the end of the season if we need his type of player (IF there is an empty spot).

Again, NO ONE IS ADVOCATING THAT WE BRING SPREE TO THE CLIPPERS. Please try to read WITH comprehension.

Re: Lakers NOT wanting Spree --- that is funny. It is more that SPREE DID NOT WANT Lakers. Really, he's not desperate and would not want to play with Kobe. Come on. (At one point, even I thought Spree would play with the Lakers out of desperation, but I guess he wasn't THAT desperate.)

Honestly, look somewhere else for your downtime argument. This is the last time *I* will comment. You can dialogue all day on your fabricated issue.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i wont mind spre late in the season . . . . . but i might want kittles more lol


anyway . . keep tabuse!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont want Spree anytime. No team in the NBA wants anything to do with him. I hope he finds a job soon so "he can feed his family and choke another coach."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Tomarrow we will know the outcome, should be interesting.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm really hoping that Tabuse makes the team... I'm sure it'll make all of my friends in Japan very happy.

...and more importantly he'll probably attract lots of cute japanese girls to the games.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Gimme Tabuse....come on, baby!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dang a couple weeks ago i was the only tabuse lover on this board it seemed. Everyone had nothing but negative things to say about him...now look how it is


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> dang a couple weeks ago i was the only tabuse lover on this board it seemed. Everyone had nothing but negative things to say about him...now look how it is


Yes, Im now a believer in the little guy! Ive changed my mind based on his strong pre season performance. I never wanted him to make the team based on his marketability.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Might as well cut Goldwire. He'll still be available if Tabuse doesn't work out.

I'm a big supporter of keeping Ndong on an NBA roster for the name alone.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

well we'll find out . .deadline for rosters is today @ 3 PM Eastern time i believe


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I guess soon we will find out since the deadline just passed.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The two guys ive always wanted in a clipper uniform:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just be a couple of hours until we know for sure.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

yuta has gotta be the choice...where else will the clippers get a pg with blazing speed, great handles, and passing ability...basketball is a dynamic always changing game; sometimes when things aren't going well in a game with the "traditional" go uncoventional to shake things up (ala boykins)...putting that kind of speed forces the issue with teams that can't negate or neutralize it...it's a great option to have especially if were talking 3rd or 4th string pg play.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Well at least i can say i've been on the tabuse bandwagon ever since i've seen him play in phoenix. 

His speed alone is something the clippers need, think about it, Cassell, Livingston, Ewing, or Goldwire even... not one of those guys is exactly gonna blow past defenders in a fast break. He does turnover the ball a little more than i'd like, but he makes up for it by getting a steal practically every couple of minutes. 

While Goldwire is just the run of the mill career journeyman, with nothing special to offer besides experience. I really hope the clippers give tabuse a chance, because he could always end up being far more valuable than his cost would be.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yup. i agree with all of you...unfortunately i dont think dunleavvy agrees, otherwise he wouldnt have gotten goldwire.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> yup. i agree with all of you...unfortunately i dont think dunleavvy agrees, otherwise he wouldnt have gotten goldwire.


keep the faith bro...maybe coach mike needed someone to "compare and contrast" yuta's style of play...just because he went out to get goldwire doesn't necessarily mean he thinks his experience and style will come in handy in event of injury to sam, sean, and daniel...remember yuta will be the unconventional option that other teams may not have on the bench.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Tabuse got cut


----------

